# Tutorial Contest Winner July 2007: Bluish-Silver Tutorial



## stephie06 (Jul 14, 2007)

here's my first tutorial, so please bear with me! i totally admire all you women and men of specktra who have made tutorials, it is some seriously intense business lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Alright so on with the tutorial!!!!

what i used:






FACE
Select Tint SPF 15 NC40
Lorac Luminizer in L2
Studio Finish Concealer NC35
Blot Powder Medium Dark
Other Worldly Blush

EYES
UDPP
Cornflower Pigment
Moon's Reflection e/s
Flashtrack e/s
Deep Truth e/s
Idol Eyes e/s
Nightfish f/l
Engraved p/p
Shiseido Lifting Mascara
Brow Shader Porcelaine/Browning
Silverbleu s/s

LIPS
Hush, Hush Tendertones Lip Balm
------------------------------------------------
my bare-naked face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









mix tinted moisturizer with luminzer on the back of your hand (or wherever you like hehehe)










blend foundation into skin using 190 brush






oops, forgot to put on concealer! so here i am fixing that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









i use my ring finger to blend concealer in a rolling motion






the result






set foundation & concealer with powder, in this case blot powder in medium dark






the result






time to fill in the brows. i use porcelaine/browning and my smashbox #12 brush. (please don't mind my brows. i'm trying to grow them out so that i can get them shaped!)










apply udpp to the whole lid up to the brow










using the 239 brush, apply cornflower pigment to the tearduct and inner 1/3rd of the lid as shown. i like to pat on shadows onto my lid with the 239 brush.










the result






load 239 brush (after wiping it clean) with moon's reflection e/s and apply to the middle of the lid, leaving 1/3rd of the outer lid free for the next shadow.










the result






clean off 239 brush again and pack on flashtrack e/s. 






apply flashtrack e/s to the last outer 1/3rd of the lid. bring color up into crease as well by "pulling" shadow from the outer corner into the crease.






this is how it should look (or pretty similar)






using your blending brush, my 217 in this case, pack on a silver shadow. i'm using Idol Eyes from the Lure collection.






blend the shadows near the crease to even out the harsh lines. also i use this as my highlighter by applying the shadow up to my brow.






how it should look






using your 213 brush (in place of my 219 since i am waiting for it to arrive) pick up some deep truth e/s.






apply deep truth e/s to the outer v of the eye. blend well!!!!






how it should look






apply silverbleu shadestick to the lower lashline as a base for the shadow






apply moon's reflection shadow to lower lashline with a smudge brush (i'm using a brush i got from a brush set in china)






does it kind of look like this?






using an angled liner brush (shiseido is what i'm using), pick up some nightfish fluidliner and line upper lid.






like so






use engraved powerpoint liner to line waterline






curl them lashes! i'm using my tarte curler which i love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









apply mascara to bottom and top lashes






the result






apply falsies. i'm using ardell's 131 lash.














using a contoured blush brush, apply other worldly blush to apples of cheeks and cheekbones










the result






apply hush hush tendertones lip balm to lips






the overall finished look!
















PLACEMENT (roughly drawn)





black = cornflower pigment
blue = moon's reflection e/s
pink = flashtrack e/s
green = deep truth e/s
silver = idol eyes e/s

Thanks for looking! Please leave thanks (if you want) or any feedback. I appreciate it y'all!


----------



## swtginbug (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

awesome tut girl! love it~ thank u!


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

You're pretty! I love the colors. I have a question though. Is the MAC one, is that already a tinted moisturizer? Or is that why you have the other product?


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_fanatic* 

 
_You're pretty! I love the colors. I have a question though. Is the MAC one, is that already a tinted moisturizer? Or is that why you have the other product?_

 
the mac select tint is the moisturizer. i just mix in the lorac luminizer because i like to have a nice glow, which the mac moisturizer doesn't have.


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Gorgeous!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

gorgeous


----------



## magi (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

GREAT, it looks so easy the way you doing it and the colors are applied so exsactly and perfectly... Wow, wonderful job and thanks for sharin'


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

*





This tutorial was superb!!!!!*

*Thank you SO much for taking the time to do this....It was really well-photographed, and easy-to-follow.  *

*These blues are simply beautiful, and I wish they'd pop on me as much as they do on you, but I have blue/green eyes....They look fantastic with your brown peepers, though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm still going to try this look (with a couple variations, since I don't have Flashtrack, Moon's Reflection or Silverbleu Shadestick).*

*Thanks so much for taking the time to do this....I REALLY hope to see more from you....I think a gold/copper/broze look would be great...(maybe you could do something like that someday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)....Nice job!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## veilchen (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Love the blues and great tutorial!


----------



## Bybs (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Girl, you've got awesome skills.


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Thanks a lot for doing this tut Stephie. This blue makeup is lovely on you, it gives you gorgeous doe-like eyes


----------



## Jadetive (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Oh wow. I'm not kidding, you look beautiful even without makeup and with makeup, totally gorgeous. And it doesn't look like an overloading of makeup either, which is great. I don't have that many blue eyeshadows with me, but I'll surely try it out myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## user79 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Beautiful!


----------



## entipy (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Fabulous!! I don't know why you put the falsie lashes on, though, yours looked wonderful before!!!


----------



## LadyBlue (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Awesome tut!!!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

awesome tutorial!


----------



## makeupxlover (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

so pretty!!!!! beautiful skin


----------



## dreamqueen (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

This looks gorgeous!  Thanks, I cant' wait to try it!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

I love this!  Thank you for doing this tut!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

thanks so much ladies! i'm glad i'm getting good feedback... i may be tempted to do another in the near or distant future =]


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

i love it! gorgeous


----------



## Ms. Q (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

great Job I am going to try it tonight. I am gonna buy me some of that lorac luminizer you used it looks great. Thanks for the tut


----------



## nunu (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

wow this was a great tut!! thank u sooo much


----------



## hermes (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Totally gorgeous. i might have to check this luminizer out . is it too shiny in the sunlight? i have a sort of oily t zone - would it be a overkill?


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hermes* 

 
_Totally gorgeous. i might have to check this luminizer out . is it too shiny in the sunlight? i have a sort of oily t zone - would it be a overkill?_

 
i've tried wearing the luminizer by itself all over my face without mixing it with my tinted moisturizer & that was TOTAL overkill!!! but if you mix it with something like foundation or whatever, it gives a nice glow. 

thanks so much ladies!!!


----------



## wordfreak012 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

love it!
thanks!


----------



## miss.vampira (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

This is gorgeous!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

awww thanks!!!


----------



## LordxCupcake (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

thanks for doing such an amazing tutorial!


----------



## lazytolove (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

nice TUT =]]]


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

thanks ladies!


----------



## Cruzpop (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

ohmygawsh......! It's beautiful. This tutorial is great.


----------



## goink (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

I love this tut.
I do find that Select Tint doesn't give me the coverage I want anymore... I love how it looks on you though.


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruzpop* 

 
_ohmygawsh......! It's beautiful. This tutorial is great._

 
thank you sweetie!!!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_I love this tut.
I do find that Select Tint doesn't give me the coverage I want anymore... I love how it looks on you though._

 
thanks! i know what you mean though on the select tints. i used to wear it by itself when summer started and hated it almost to the point that i almost returned it. but then one day i mixed it with the luminizer, and voila! i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i wouldn't wear it on it's own.


----------



## fairytale22 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Wow, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

This was a great tut! You look so cute!!! Good job!


----------



## miss_pink (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

wow!! gorgeous!
ur skin is amazing!!!
thanks for a supa easy to follow tute!
hope u do some more!


----------



## jlothrid (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Great tutorial...I am very impressed that this is your first one! Beautiful job!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this tutorial!!!  thanks so much for sharing!  the luminzer and Other Wordly are so pretty on your skin.  it's like the perfect amount of bronziness and shimmer.  

when you mix in your luminizer to your foundation, do you have to use a lighter shade of foundation then what you normally use to balance out the extra pigmentation?  or is the color difference negligable?


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

thanks ladies! 

ok completely off-topic, i love specktra's new layout


----------



## entipy (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_ok completely off-topic, i love specktra's new layout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me, too!! I've been dying to use the Multi-Quote button because I've been wanting it to work for ages, but I haven't had a chance to use it yet! LOL.


----------



## malialoke (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Very pretty! The silver and blue look great on you!


----------



## clamster (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

This is really good and you look so pretty!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_Me, too!! I've been dying to use the Multi-Quote button because I've been wanting it to work for ages, but I haven't had a chance to use it yet! LOL._

 
lol i know. the multi-quote didn't work before but it does now!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malialoke* 

 
_Very pretty! The silver and blue look great on you!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_This is really good and you look so pretty!_

 
thanks ladies!


----------



## natasha (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

u  r soooooooooooo fab!!!!!!!!awesome.....


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Thanks for the tut girlie and btw you make me want to run and get Other Worldly now


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Thanks for the tut girlie and btw you make me want to run and get Other Worldly now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 get it get it get it! it's fabulous!


----------



## Fizzy_Pop (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

You look beautiful!


----------



## Pei (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Keep it up!

Great effort =)


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fizzy_Pop* 

 
_You look beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 

 
_Keep it up!

Great effort =)_

 
thanks! i'll definitely be trying my hand at another tut sometime


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this tutorial!!! thanks so much for sharing! the luminzer and Other Wordly are so pretty on your skin. it's like the perfect amount of bronziness and shimmer. 

when you mix in your luminizer to your foundation, do you have to use a lighter shade of foundation then what you normally use to balance out the extra pigmentation? or is the color difference negligable?_

 
actually, i would have used a lighter shade but the tinted moisturizer is already a bit darker that what i usually wear (i'm nc30 and it's nc40). i've noticed though that the tinted moisturizer actually comes out looking like my normal nc30. i find that mixing the two just blends them together, so it's not too much darker that normal. besides, since it's summer, my skin has gotten a tad but darker, so mixing the luminizer in matches my slightly tanner skin (though i'm not too tan like last year).  so to answer your question, on me the color difference is negligable but it could vary from person to person. hope this helped!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Gorgeous!!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_Gorgeous!!_

 
thanks dear


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_thanks so much ladies! i'm glad i'm getting good feedback... i may be tempted to do another in the near or distant future =]_

 
Girl Don't Be Tempted Just Do It! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your Tutorial Rocks Like Nobody's Business!


----------



## BronzedVampy (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*






You are young, beautiful and talented, I like the final results, I wore something similar today on my eyes but a little more subtle on me,  I am not as young as you


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 

 
_Girl Don't Be Tempted Just Do It! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your Tutorial Rocks Like Nobody's Business! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol thanks girlie!!!! yeah i'm going to definitely make another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BronzedVampy* 

 
_





You are young, beautiful and talented, I like the final results, I wore something similar today on my eyes but a little more subtle on me, I am not as young as you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm sure yours looked great! post an fotd sometime of it if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## cindylicious (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

awesome!!!


----------



## Sarah (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

great tut


----------



## wafflebees (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

you're so gorgeous!  how's the mac concealer for covering up red spots? i'm thinking of buying it but i'm not sure about the amount of coverage it gives =/


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Great tut! Love the look!!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wafflebees* 

 
_you're so gorgeous! how's the mac concealer for covering up red spots? i'm thinking of buying it but i'm not sure about the amount of coverage it gives =/_

 
thanks dear! the mac concealer is pretty good at concealing red spots if you layer and blend it properly. it's my fave concealer so far but i haven't really looked around too much! hth!


----------



## chrissyclass (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

That look so freakin' sexy!
...and that hair-do is perfect!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

awww thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm actually trying to hide the scary bang cut i got hahaha


----------



## rebekah (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

great job! does that Lorac stuff really make a difference because if so I think I'm going to buy that it looks so pretty in the bottle


----------



## charismaticlime (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

This tutorial is sooo hot!!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rebekah* 

 
_great job! does that Lorac stuff really make a difference because if so I think I'm going to buy that it looks so pretty in the bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it really does give a subtle glow if mixed with foundation. it makes my skin glow ever so nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you have a lighter skintone, i would suggest the L1 (i think that's what it's called) luminizer b/c it more of a pearly luminizer and won't make you look dark like if you used the L2 one. hth!


----------



## MissChristinea(TM)? (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## blacktied (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

You are fabulous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Nice tut!


----------



## breathless (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

looks great darling!


----------



## jannax212 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

Wow, your tutorial makes me want to go out and buy all that makeup!


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

WOW!!!  I LOOOOOVE this look!!!  U did such a great job blending!  Too bad I don't have none of the shadows u used so I'm going to have to try and substitute the colors or just get 'em...hehe...now I've got the perfect excuse to get to a MAC counter LOL.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree, the luminizer really made ur face glow!!  Maybe i'll try that too...are there any drugstore luminizers out there?


----------



## witchery-woo (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

you DO make the shadowing look simple.  i like the instructions about "packing on" the shadow before you drag it back along the crease.  that made a lot of sense to me.  the transformation was gorgeous and the choice of colors came out stunnning on you.


----------



## macedout (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

great-enjoyed it-just gorgeous!


----------



## Moontress (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

gorgeous look...thanks for this tutorial!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

amazing tut! 
thanks, doll. 
you look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## zsooooofi (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

gorgeous girl,gorgeous makeup


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Bluish-Silver Tutorial (My First EVER!!!)*

amazing amazing amazing! I love it! =) you're gorgeous! great make-up.


----------



## landonsmother (Jul 31, 2007)

you go girl!  love your tutorial & FOTD's.  they rock.  you know what i'd really like to see too??  a picture of what's in your traincase or your makeup collection


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats Steph!!!


----------



## Moxy (Jul 31, 2007)

OMG stephie you look awesome, a total princess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










!!! Wow you've got some skill girl! I'm gald you've won, you did a terrific job x x x


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *landonsmother* 

 
_you go girl! love your tutorial & FOTD's. they rock. you know what i'd really like to see too?? a picture of what's in your traincase or your makeup collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
i'll be doing that soon for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_OMG stephie you look awesome, a total princess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










!!! Wow you've got some skill girl! I'm gald you've won, you did a terrific job x x x_

 
thank you dear!

and thanks to everyone else as well especially those of you who voted <3 i'll definitely be returning the favor!


----------



## doniad101 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you so much for doing this tutorial. I just bought a palette of different color blues and I have a couple of blue like pigments and I just dont use them so this tutorial has got me in the mood for some blue, lol. Thanks again! Great tutorial. The pics are excellent!


----------



## Karyn (Jul 31, 2007)

I love the look and I love the tutorial!  This is the clearest tutorial I could imagine!  I love the picture where you show by color where to put each color!  Please please please--do another!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Karyn


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 31, 2007)

thanks so much ladies... i'm so happy to hear that i could help someone! 

karyn, i will definitely be doing another sometime... maybe a video tut this time though since it seems way easier than the picture tut i did!!!


----------



## miss elizatron (Aug 1, 2007)

omigosh great tut!  u r soooo pwetty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what nationality are you?


----------



## dheedhee (Aug 1, 2007)

stephie06, i love to see your tutorial.. it's really helpful... you look so pretty... i saw your tutorial as well at asianblogbeauty.. hehehehehehe.. love it.. love all your MAC collections


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss elizatron* 

 
_omigosh great tut! u r soooo pwetty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what nationality are you?_

 
i'm filipino! thanks girl!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dheedhee* 

 
_stephie06, i love to see your tutorial.. it's really helpful... you look so pretty... i saw your tutorial as well at asianblogbeauty.. hehehehehehe.. love it.. love all your MAC collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ohhh, you're on abbb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay thank you!


----------



## dheedhee (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_ohhh, you're on abbb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay thank you!_

 
yess.. i am on abb.. love that blog so muchhh... really helpfull.. especially your tutorial.. hehehehehehe


----------



## Skan (Aug 2, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## evekk (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow - I love it.  Thanks so much for this tutorial - for a beginner!  Cheers!


----------



## steph0891 (Aug 4, 2007)

love the tutorial! you have such glowing skin and you look beautiful even w/out the makeup.


----------



## oddinary (Aug 4, 2007)

This tutorial is lovely! I hope you don't mind me asking, but I looked at some of your other FOTDs and your skin always seems to be glowing! Do you apply your face products, like your MSFs over your forehead, nose, etc to get that all over glow? Thanks


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_This tutorial is lovely! I hope you don't mind me asking, but I looked at some of your other FOTDs and your skin always seems to be glowing! Do you apply your face products, like your MSFs over your forehead, nose, etc to get that all over glow? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's totally alright! when i use both my lorac luminizer and mac select tints (mixed together) i apply it all over my face. the luminizer adds a subtle glow to my whole face... also when i use my msf's, iridescent powder, or beauty powder i apply it to my cheeks, temples, chin, bridge of nose and the top of my forehead.


----------



## oddinary (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_that's totally alright! when i use both my lorac luminizer and mac select tints (mixed together) i apply it all over my face. the luminizer adds a subtle glow to my whole face... also when i use my msf's, iridescent powder, or beauty powder i apply it to my cheeks, temples, chin, bridge of nose and the top of my forehead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! I must try it


----------



## apharo86 (Aug 5, 2007)

i can't believe this is your first tutorial! 
you are *amazing*. 
its no surprise you won. Congrats!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 6, 2007)

I am so in awe of your talent!  There is no question why you won this month!  You rock and are very beautiful!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 6, 2007)

Gorgeous, I really love the eyecolours.


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks so much ladies


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Aug 7, 2007)

Very pretty


----------



## applefrite (Aug 8, 2007)

Good job !!!! 
 Thank you , very homerun !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cha_reeza (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks! This is wonderful!


----------



## aliciaz727 (Aug 15, 2007)

wow this looks awesome! I really like these colors on you! I have brownish/green eyes, and I never tried blue because I thought it might look weird with my eye color. But I am excited to try this because it looks amazing! I love your blending skills too!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 18, 2007)

This is gorgeous! I will definitely have to try this as soon as possible! Thank you!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 18, 2007)

nice!!! what camera did you use for the tut?


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks ladies!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friend_of_MAC* 

 
_nice!!! what camera did you use for the tut?_

 
i used my Sony DSC-W70.


----------



## Much2much41 (Aug 21, 2007)

Love it.  Adding to my "to do" list!


----------



## chazza (Aug 22, 2007)

stephie, this is absolutely gorgeous! (i follow you from asianbeautyblog) i've never dared to try blue e/s cos i've heard it makes asian eyes look swollen, but i'm game for it now! also, otherworldly looks phenomenal on you. i really really regret passing on it... >_<


----------



## marmara (Aug 25, 2007)

Great job


----------



## ELEMNOP (Aug 25, 2007)

WOW. The makeup is gorgeous!! Loveeeeeee it!!


----------



## patricksmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I love the way you boxed up all your colors on the lid in that one photo.  That is such a huge help for people.  Amazing look and not too complicated..Stunning


----------



## cuiran (Jun 21, 2008)

Super nice tutorial! I love it!


----------



## jin1022000 (Jun 24, 2008)

Love the color!!! (I can never handle the pigments >.<" so messy!)
Wonderful tut ! thanx~~~


----------



## jt1088 (Jun 24, 2008)

veryyy pretty!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 1, 2008)

thank you so much for the greatest tut


----------



## ceci (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## richelleneB (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks for posting stephie, it looks very pretty!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 20, 2008)

i wish I could get a way with just the tint! This is such an easy tut. thanks!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 21, 2008)

pretty pretty pretty


----------



## magia (Aug 21, 2008)

Gorgeous look! Falsies look great. I became interested in Tarte's curler, do you think it's smaller than curlers usually are? My eyes are quite small, and I'm looking for small curler.


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 21, 2008)

very,very beautiful!!!


----------



## joey444 (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, so pretty!!


----------



## queeniem (Apr 25, 2009)

So gorgeous!!! Wanna try it now~~~
Thanks so much for your tut!!!  ^3^


----------

